# I'm going green in my garage...



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been slacking on updating any of my projects as of late(recently have become a dad), but this was too cool for me to pass up posting about. I put in a couple four foot long led tubes, almost 600 leds :thumbup:




























It's almost like working in the daylight. I added a extra pantry and some more shelving that I thought I had pics of, I'll have to post those up later


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

LED's are finally coming around. :thumbup: I just wish the price would drop a little more. It was pointed out to me that if we all dropped our energy consumption 50% then the utility companies would not make as much money. They in turn will hike the rates to make up the lost revinews. It seems we can't win. dorf dude...


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

so, what kind of cost do you have in those. output? total wattage? expected life?

look like some nice units though.


----------



## Bootz (Jun 28, 2010)

looks great man ... should post this up in the organize section i put up  love the LEDs!


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

they have a 5 year warranty, thats under the premise that they'll be on 24/7, at that rate they last me twenty years 

These ones are ~16 watts, and are equal to a 40 watt flourescent tube, as for price, not certain as these were some sales samples, I'd guess 60-80 a tube. 

People who own office buildings and such would see the biggest benefit, I think if I build a house I'd probably try to incorporate some of these in a soffit or something to light the house, that'd be sweet.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

jackie treehorn said:


> These ones are ~16 watts, and are equal to a 40 watt flourescent tube, as for price, not certain as these were some sales samples, I'd guess 60-80 a tube.


and you didn't bring enough share? Geez.

Just kidding. Do you work for a supplier or manuf? Trying to avoid getting anybody into problems with spam so don't answer anything you think might. I haven't seen units such as that before. So, manufacturer of the units? Are these market ready or still prototype?

speaking of lighting in a soffit. I'm looking for a better pic but if you look here, this is a chapel in a local hospital. I installed the LED lighting above the soffit you can see in this pic.

http://www.sjmed.com/locations/newhospital/FaithBased.aspx

they are controlled with a system similar to a Magic Eye (and actually might be, just can't remember) The circle is probably 30 diameter. I used units about 1 foot long that had (IIRC) 4 or 5 LEDs (similar in look to the ones in your units) each. They were designed to be plugged into each other with about 6 or 8 inches between them.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

shumakerscott said:


> LED's are finally coming around. :thumbup: I just wish the price would drop a little more. It was pointed out to me that if we all dropped our energy consumption 50% then the utility companies would not make as much money. They in turn will hike the rates to make up the lost revinews.


In a truly deregulated market, no. The opposite would happen. When demand goes down, price goes down. The power companies could also reduce supply by lowering their output (which isn't like flipping a switch), but then that's what we're trying to do, right? Energy rates only go up with demand, scarcity, or when the market is too heavily regulated:
- License fees
- Costs due to environmental regs
- Price supports/caps


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

nap said:


> and you didn't bring enough share? Geez.
> 
> Just kidding. Do you work for a supplier or manuf? Trying to avoid getting anybody into problems with spam so don't answer anything you think might. I haven't seen units such as that before. So, manufacturer of the units? Are these market ready or still prototype?
> 
> ...


Those look nice! I got these from a friend who's in the business, he knew my love for leds, so hooked me up when he got a chance. I used something similar to what you're describing with a chain of leds for my deck seating. 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/my-deck-diy-four-month-adventure-36976/index4/(deck thread)


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Got some pics of my extra pantry, shoerack and overhead storage, it's kinda messy now:


----------

